# Generac XP8000E battery charging question



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Does the generator charge the battery when it is running?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

If it has OEM electric start than it would charge the battery. However it's always good to have a trickle charger on the battery as it could drain down between runs if not exercised regularly. Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for the battery charger page
i like the solar brand charger!!
so far i have yet to trash one on the heavy equipment!!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Generac's are infamous for not charging batteries while running (whole house) or battery charger failures in general. As previously stated, put a trickle charger on it so no worries.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen!


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys! I'm in the path of both of these hurricanes in the Gulf. Pretty sure I'm going to get some practice this week.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol!!
we are getting a work out on the hvac here this week...
100 deg f days real temps..
"Is this he double hocky sticks?? No... It's Iowa!!" lol!!
I had to change the quote from field of dreams!!
lol!!
it is a real cooker here right now!
69 deg f in the computer lab.
nice!!
stay safe down there!!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ive had my gen for about 15 months,,havent really used it properly yet but I start it mothly for 10-20mins and the battery is still good... I wouldn't thought 10-20 mins a month charging time would be enough, because I guess it takes some power out of the battery every time I start it up?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea speed get a battery maintainer as it takes a while to recharge the gen battery while running.
start current is BIG.
click here for the generator battery charger page
i like the solar brand. they work real good!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

What we've seen around here with whole house Generac units is that when power goes out they start OK. If it's an extended outage, folks shut them off to check/change oil, let them cool down or whatever, then restart. The subtlety seems to be that the battery charger is fed from incoming utility power which "seems" to be where the unit senses power failure and initiates starting. Those small batteries only have one or two starts in them, if not recharged while unit is running by a separate charger, jumpers to lawn mower, four wheeler, etc. the battery stays discharged and won't start unit after maintenance.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Even with my little Onan that runs the island camp, I have an external battery charger that runs off the generator output to refresh the battery fully...


----------

